# my new cichlids.



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Altolamprologus compressiceps with a broken nose


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

mix


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: nice add on for the sig

and that chiclid tank is sweet
i gotta set up one when i get the room


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Metriaclima Yellow Top
not sure tho


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Red Top Zebra 
Maylandia Greshakei
Metriaclima Yellow Top


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

this guy is about 5" he attacks me thru the glass!!! and jumps out the water for food!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like your Altolamprologus compressiceps


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a damn shame its snout is messed up


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i think he looks cool with a broken nose! very different


----------

